# Qué placa de video recomiendan pa linux?

## nachopro

Estoy harto de "con soporte para windows x"... quiero algo de verdad..

qué placa de video recomiendan para usar con linux? no quiero ni ati ni nvidia... algo que sea abierto y ande bien  :Very Happy: 

alguna sugerencia?

gracias

----------

## ackward

para mi sin duda nvidia, con todos los problemas que me ha dado ati (y han mejorado mucho pero siguen siendo sus drivers una castaña) cuando tire un ati nueva por una nvidia el dinero mejor gastado en mucho tiempo.

Ahora bien, si no te importa tanto jugar y solo buscas una tarjeta para mover el compiz y que sus drivers sean libres entonces intel. De todas formas creo que las ultimas graficas de intel todavia andan con drivers algo verdes (y digo creo puedo estar perfectamente equivocado, intel solo tengo en el portatil, es antiguo y mueve el compiz) 

Ati (mejor dicho AMD)  creo que se ha comprometido a liberar sus drivers, por lo menos los antiguos. La cuestion es que mi antigua tarjeta una 9600 que la deje en casa de mis padres en un ubuntu, al pasarlo al 8.04 he tenido que ponerle los propietarios porque con los libres seguia sin ir bien (ya se que deberia ir, esta soportarda, etc... pero no)

----------

## nachopro

Bueno, voy a tenerlo en cuenta... ya que quiero una placa que rinda bien en 2d y 3d. Mi actual nvidia (6100) deja mucho que desear  :Sad: 

aunque pienso que puede ser un tema de implementación: un amigo con una 6150 y la mitad de ram que yo (512MB) tiene mejor rendimiento... grrr jajaa

----------

## ekz

Puede que tengas algo mal configurado entonces, habemos muchos por aquí que somos felices con una nvidia fx 5200   :Very Happy: 

Saludos!

----------

## ackward

Si y yo con una nvidia pci gt2 de hace ya bastantes años en un pc viejo (athlon 2400), va como un tiro mientras no le meta wine y juegos. Los efectos de compiz los mueve sin problemas (al menos los estandard)

----------

## nachopro

mmm.... entonces debe ser algo en mi PC

yo tengo esa Nvidia 6100 onboard y supuestamente es PCIe. En el kernel tengo los controladores de PCIe incluidos. Tengo que configurar alguna otra cosa? porque realmente no anda muuy bien que digamos

----------

## JotaCE

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Estoy harto de "con soporte para windows x"... quiero algo de verdad..
> 
> qué placa de video recomiendan para usar con linux? no quiero ni ati ni nvidia... algo que sea abierto y ande bien 
> 
> alguna sugerencia?
> ...

 

NVidia  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Puede que tengas algo mal configurado entonces, habemos muchos por aquí que somos felices con una nvidia fx 5200  
> 
> Saludos!

 

```
~ # lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2)
```

Y va como tiro!  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

PD: Voto por nVidia, con los ojos cerrados.

----------

## bontakun

nvidia... aunq realmete vas a tener q leer mucho al respecto...

instalo ubuntu y la grafica con los driver propietarios anda de pelos... pero en gentoo... definitivamente me falta algo... pues funciona bien... pero nada comparado a ubuntu u alguna otra distro precompilada... (si es problema de capa 8 lo admito... definitivamente gentoo aun me queda grande despues de vario años)

saludos

----------

## nachopro

que es la capa 8??

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

si ya montaste los drivers de nvidia

```
emerge nvidia-drivers
```

a su vez configuraste bien el opengl set nvidia y colocaste las opciones necesarias en el /etc/X11/xorg.conf debria funcionar al pelo

----------

## bontakun

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> que es la capa 8??

 

problema del user...

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> a su vez configuraste bien el opengl set nvidia y colocaste las opciones necesarias en el /etc/X11/xorg.conf debria funcionar al pelo

 

ojala fuera solamente eso... pero estoy seguro q falta algo mas... como mencione antes... otras distros me andan mejor... pero aun asi me rehuso... el error debe ser mio...

saludos

----------

## ekz

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ojala fuera solamente eso... pero estoy seguro q falta algo mas... como mencione antes... otras distros me andan mejor... pero aun asi me rehuso... el error debe ser mio...
> 
> 

 

Te recomiendo estos 2 hilos para que compares configuraciones   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-638987-highlight-nvidia+agp.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4062969.html#4062969

*EDIT: Doy por hecho que tu nvidia es AGP   :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

## chonzow

 *bontakun wrote:*   

>  *nachopro wrote:*   que es la capa 8?? 
> 
> problema del user...
> 
>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   a su vez configuraste bien el opengl set nvidia y colocaste las opciones necesarias en el /etc/X11/xorg.conf debria funcionar al pelo 
> ...

 

En caso de que tu placa sea AGP ¿Usas el controlador del bus AGP de nvidia o el del kernel? El del kernel ofrece mayor rendimiento y menos problemas.

----------

## nachopro

qué pasa si la placa es PCIe?? hay que configurar algo raro?

----------

## the incredible hurd

En mi debian, del portatil, agp=off como parámetro del kernel para poner en grub es excelente, dado que la gráfica (una nVidia) es PCIe también.

Con Gentoo, es cuestión de configurar bien el kernel, nada más y nada menos.

----------

## johpunk

nvidia es la mejor opcion nunca me a dado problemas con las distintas distros que e provado   :Wink: 

----------

